# GPS Tracks MTB Touren bei Bayreuth



## koenh000 (20. August 2011)

Hallo,

Bin am 10-11.09. in Bayreuth und möchte dort gerne biken wenns Wetter passt. In der Mountainbike 08/11 wurden 8 Touren in der fränkischen Schweiz vorgestellt, allerdings ohne Roadbook oder GPS Tracks. Hat eventuell jemand aus der Community Touren im Raum Bayreuth mit schönen Single Trails als GPS Track verfügbar, vielleicht auch die Touren aus der MTB? Oder eventuell Links zu GPS Tracks im Internet?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe,
Herbert.


----------



## folienmaster (21. August 2011)

Servus Herbert

kannst hier mal reinschauen:

http://www.mountainbike-oberfranken.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koenh000 (23. August 2011)

Hallo "Folienmaster",

Danke für den Tipp, ich denke es wird schon was brauchbares auf deinem Link dabei sein. Ich hoffe nur dass das Wetter auch einigermaßen mitspielt ;-)

Servus, Herbert.


----------



## chris84 (23. August 2011)

ich reihe mich hier mal gerade ein: 

kennt jemand eine kurze Verbindung mit wenigst möglich Höhenmetern von Bayreuth (Bahnhof) oder Weidenberg (Bahnhof) zum Ochsenkopf? Irgendetwas gemütliches über breite Forstwege und möglichst wenig Hauptstraßen...


----------



## Streckenchef (30. August 2011)

meld dich mal rechtzeitig im icehouse, ludwigstrasse 9.
da werden sie meistens geholfen.


----------

